# Rotisserie BBQ Smokers



## SteerCrazy (Sep 20, 2006)

Was checking out some pits on-line and saw some Rotisserie BBQ Smokers with built in steamers. I've seen this concept in bbq joints but never trailored. Has anyone ever used one, seen one, know someone who has one that likes it, etc??? I'm looking into a Gator or something like a Rotisserie Smoker, any suggestions??


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a water tray that I have used twice now in my homemade smoker/cooker, it's 24" wide x 57" long x 4" deep the major difference I have noticed in the 2 times I have used the water tray is that the smoke ring goes a LOT deeper into the meat....at least a 1/3 more maybe even 1/2 as much more. I think the added steam carries the smoke deeper into the meat.

I don't know if that is the purpose of using a water tray/steaming, but that's a big difference in the food I Q'd that I noticed.

SJ


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 20, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I have a water tray that I have used twice now in my homemade smoker/cooker, it's 24" wide x 57" long x 4" deep the major difference I have noticed in the 2 times I have used the water tray is that the smoke ring goes a LOT deeper into the meat....at least a 1/3 more maybe even 1/2 as much more. I think the added steam carries the smoke deeper into the meat.
> 
> I don't know if that is the purpose of using a water tray/steaming, but that's a big difference in the food I Q'd that I noticed.
> 
> SJ



Is yours a rotisserie smoker or just a regular bbq pit??


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 20, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe":1fwt1wjo]I have a water tray that I have used twice now in my homemade smoker/cooker said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u[/url]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 20, 2006)

Got it, I remember seeing that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2006)

Smokey Joe I've read that it's not the steam that effects the smoke ring per say...it's the realitive humidity...so the more humid the smoker the deeper the ring...just my .02..MBF the only think I would worry about with a roto on a pit..is more moving parts more things to break...but I like the idea of the meat going round and round and cooking nice and even.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 20, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Smokey Joe I've read that it's not the steam that effects the smoke ring per say...it's the realitive humidity...so the more humid the smoker the deeper the ring...just my .02..MBF the only think I would worry about with a roto on a pit..*is more moving parts more things to break..*.but I like the idea of the meat going round and round and cooking nice and even.



I was thinkin the same thing about the rotiss motor, how long something like that would last before it crapped out.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 20, 2006)

The motor isn't an issue because that runs a short chain and jackshaft to a heavy duty gear reduction box....

In my eyes the gear reduction serves a few purposes..... general wear and tear on the electric motor.... it stops the undo force on the motor when the meat/pig turns, just incase it's not exactly 100% balanced..... plus it goes slowwwwwwwwww.


The moving parts issue....the main shaft is stainless steel rolling/turning in a 6"x6"x1" thick block of bronze on each end... a dab of EVOO goes a long ways there.   The cage is all fixed securely to the main cooking shaft, and all the rods and ends are adjustable on the main spit rod.

If anyone is interested I can take close up pics of any part of rotisserie or cooker.

SJ

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure how long them things are supposed to last would guess they be purty durable since they turn so slow.  Got an old cyber chum from another list who bought himself a rotess model called a Southern Yankee or something similar.  From the repoats he gave the rotess kept locking up and dumping his meat into the bottom of the pit with the rotess effectively blocking efforts to retrieve the soiled goods from the bottom.  Took a disassembly job to get it out. I think he sold that gizmo purty fast. On the other hand have heard good repoats on a model called the Genuswine.  Here is a link to place which sells em. 

http://teakfurniturestore.stores.yahoo.net/gerosm.html

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 20, 2006)

Smoky Joe,
have you had any problems with balance? Like if you got 6 shelves, only have 3 shelves full of meat and the other 3 empty. Any problems with that? Meat falling off the shelves? Any problems that would deter someone from purchasing one of these??
Thanks


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd have to see the design of the one you are speaking of... but I assume you mean shelves/trays riding like a ferris wheel seat???? It wouldn't matter if there was 2 or more full on the opposite side of empty shelves...IF the rotisserie were chain drive. The rotisserie has to rotate at the same slow speed..... it's powered and held back BOTH by the links of the chain..... wouldn't matter if you had 30 lbs. on one shelf and none on any of the others..... still goes the same speed all the way around.  The only variations I found, is if there is slack in the chain.... then when the heaviest part gets to the top of rotation, it will "bump" a little as it goes over top.... I keep chains tight.

I haven't lost anything yet in my cooker.... I did have a 149 lb hog think she was swan diving off the cage of my rotisserie to the water pan pool down below.....lucky me was smart enough to wrap the sow in chicken wire after securing her in with the 4 outter rods at the start of the cook, I do that with all my hogs before cooking..........LOL...ALL my hogs...I've only cooked 5 whole hogs in it so far.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 20, 2006)

Well thanks for the info....there's a local guy around here that buys 'em from the manufacturer in Oklahoma and sells em at a good price. My brother was talkin to a guy who does about 20 comps a year and traded in his regular pit for a rotiss one. I told my bro to hook me up with him so I can take a look at it. decisions, decisions.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 20, 2006)

Mines only homemade and I'm pleased with it and get several good comments from other BBQ'rs... so I can only imagine that a professional one would be even better......I'd guess they have all the bugs worked out.

If I wasn't so dang cheap and built my own... I would have bought a brand new one. So far tho, haven't wished I had a new one everythings goin' fine.


----------



## john pen (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought about building a rotissere where the meet sat in an adjustable basket that held it so it didnt flop around. The meat would turn, not always lay flat..


----------

